# How to get out chocolate soy milk



## earth_mommy (Aug 17, 2008)

My 2 year old daughter spilled chocolate soy milk all over her new dress and the stain did not come out in the normal laundry cycle. Anyone have any stain removing tips?


----------



## sidandspencersmom (Jan 10, 2007)

i don't have any helpful tips, but can totally relate. We have so many stains in the house and on clothing from chocolate Silk!

good luck!


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

We have many stained clothes, too. I found it was essential to rinse with water and dish soap immediately to remove. If I could not wash it right away, then oxy-clean kind of worked (not sure how green it is).

Now we are avoiding chocolate in soy milk, so we have avoided some of the mess and over excited kiddos.


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Most of our baby clothes were permanently stained by chocolate soy milk (I drank it, baby spilled it!) We don't buy it anymore









I have read here that some dishwater detergents contain phosphates, which are very effective cleaning agents. Don't put the dress through the dryer until the stain is removed!


----------



## lakesuperiormom (Apr 11, 2007)

have you tried hydrogen peroxide? i have had sucess with that.


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Have you tried Bio-Kleen's Bac Out? I've been removing some (very set in) stains with Bac Out since I started using it last month!


----------



## kerr (Jan 3, 2006)

oh! the cocolate soy milk stain- it doesn't come out of anything! with anything!
I ruined a maternity tank and DD has ruined way too many new school clothes already. On her new organic sweatshirt- I am trying everything- all the taboo stuff from past- from Color Safe clorox (I had to dig deep in my dad's stash for that), Zout, this after trying Charlies All Purpose, and then vinegar. I'm so sad it may be ruined. I may even look for a patch to cover the stain with today.








But I'll give the hydrogen peroxide a try and I may have a drop of bio kleen left.

I think its a riot there is actaully a thread about this. I was going to call Silk today and see if they had any recommendations!!!!


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

YES, hydrogen peroxide will get it out! It may take several applications, but I would bet money on it (and I'm really NOT a betting woman). I've had clothes that are stained with all types of chocolate (addict), and nothing works as effectively as h2o2. EVEN on a shirt that I had soaked in oxyclean, and given up on - so it was washed & dried multiple times before I decided to try the h2o2 months later!

My original method of just pouring it on the stain and letting it sit overnight in the sink ... wasted a lot of h2o2, and while it's cheap, I'm more into efficiency. Now, it's in a spray bottle.







I have had the best luck with food stains - and those strange yellow stains that appear out of nowhere - and some old old ring-around-the-baby-spit-up-collar stains, sometimes.

If the stain doesn't come out the first time, reapply. I think some stains took 3-4 tries. I could see fading, so I knew it was working.

**I forgot to say the first time: I have done this on many types and colors of fabric, without any fading to the original colors or patterns**

--janis


----------



## down2earthmom (Aug 24, 2014)

earth_mommy said:


> My 2 year old daughter spilled chocolate soy milk all over her new dress and the stain did not come out in the normal laundry cycle. Anyone have any stain removing tips?


Dawn dish soap and/ or kids 3 in 1 shampoo with a spinning toothbrush. Works 99% of the time. We have 600 thread Egyptian cotton, WHITE bedsheets. I put them in the tub with very hot water, apply the soap on a stain at a time and go to work with the brush. It's magic.


----------

